# propane ac or generator?



## serenityman (Jun 22, 2011)

I am trying to decide which is better....air condition that runs on propane or a generator...


----------



## thomasamski (Jun 24, 2011)

RE: propane ac or generator?

Electric is better. Let the RV park pay for the juice.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2011)

Re: propane ac or generator?

Welcome to the forum Richard.  Not sure what you are asking but assuming you want to know if a generator that runs on propane or gas is best.  If so I prefer the gas.  Are you talking MH or TT?  If TT I might opt for propane.  Need more info on what you are wanting.


----------



## rvnation (Feb 11, 2019)

In case you're still interested, there's a list of best generators of 2019: https://lawngardentop.com/best-power-generator. These are the best options for RV among inverter generators. Back on topic: some inverter generators, by the way, run on gas too. We need more details in order to help you.


----------



## david_north (Jul 5, 2019)

I suppose that's an old one, rvnation. And OP was asking about conditioners.
The problem with a propane powered A/C would be that as soon as you turned it on, the flame would blow out! Whoooosh! 
They actually do have Natural Gas powered Air Conditioning, but electricity still has to be used for it to function.


----------



## david_pearson (Jul 24, 2019)

rvnation said:


> In case you're still interested, there's a list of best generators of 2019: https://generatoron.org/best-generator-for-food-truck/. These are the best options for RV among inverter generators. Back on topic: some inverter generators, by the way, run on gas too. We need more details in order to help you.



We have a gasoline/propane one from Westinghouse to run our a/c, but I can say - it's possible but not very efficient.
Or do you meaning using battery to run the circulation fan, but using the propane to do the cooling? Still sound tricky to me.


----------

